# Alpinist on Ebay



## Diveaddiction (Feb 12, 2019)

Hi Guys,

One of my customers came in the other other day wearing one of these... and now after seeing it in the flesh i'm lusting over it!I can see GNOMON still has them available but also found this seller on Ebay

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SEIKO-SARB017-Mechanical-Alpinist-Automatic-Self-Wind-Men-Watch-DUTY-ZERO-STORE/263863559972?epid=9008798895&hash=item3d6f7e6724:g:X3wAAOSwiMFbaOnh

If anyone has any feedback, experience or suggestions on other places to look let me know

Thanks


----------



## Deano3 (Dec 28, 2017)

I have just placed a order for the sarb 035 from this seller yesterday, someome on here purchsed same from a seller in Switzerland so more than likely same seller. Sure would be fine as has great feedback etc.

Get some pics up ones arives

Dean

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

You both know that you need to add another 20% VAT on top of the price if it's coming from Switzerland?


----------



## Diveaddiction (Feb 12, 2019)

it'salivejim said:


> You both know that you need to add another 20% VAT on top of the price if it's coming from Switzerland?


 I was aware yes and I've bought from Gnomon so I know there's a customs charge with them too... I guess that's why some private sellers on Ebay are attempting to whack up the price.

Do you know of any other places to source this?

Thanks


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Diveaddiction said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> One of my customers came in the other other day wearing one of these... and now after seeing it in the flesh i'm lusting over it!I can see GNOMON still has them available but also found this seller on Ebay
> 
> ...


 [IMG alt="Image result for go on gif" data-ratio="57.20"]https://media.giphy.com/media/3UlGOj3c0jYZy/giphy.gif[/IMG]

Find the dial rather beguiling, love mine...










:biggrin:


----------



## Diveaddiction (Feb 12, 2019)

wrist porn right there!


----------



## Deano3 (Dec 28, 2017)

it said:


> You both know that you need to add another 20% VAT on top of the price if it's coming from Switzerland?


You dont its all included apparently someone on here bought one and that was all in.

I hope so as my sarv 035 on order so will let you know

Dean

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Citiwide are based in Hong Kong but run multiple eBay accounts and ship items from a number of different locations. I bought my Alpinist from them last year but mine came from Dublin so there was no additional VAT to pay. That particular eBay account still exists but has no listings. I could be wrong but these new listings with shipments from Switzerland will attract a 20% VAT charge I suspect.


----------



## Ging (Feb 25, 2017)

i brought a sumo and blumo of them both come in five days .i woudnt hold you breath for a garentee though but to me thats the risk you take for the low price .my son also buys gaming gear of them with no problems


----------



## jkingrph (Mar 12, 2019)

https://www.chrono24.com/seiko/alpinist--id10125892.htm

Here's one, obviously preowned as no box or papers, $500. I got mine about a year ago for a little more than half that. A blue/silver model came out about two weeks ago for a list price of $600, and were gone in a couple of days. Most are around 7-800 there, but saw several listings well over a thousand.


----------



## Diveaddiction (Feb 12, 2019)

Whilst making a decision over which Vendor to buy from... (including a few Pre owned pieces now on Ebay for around the £300 mark)

In the meantime I've ended up buying another SKX to modify oops:


----------



## degsey (Mar 17, 2011)

rhaythorne said:


> Citiwide are based in Hong Kong but run multiple eBay accounts and ship items from a number of different locations. I bought my Alpinist from them last year but mine came from Dublin so there was no additional VAT to pay. That particular eBay account still exists but has no listings. I could be wrong but these new listings with shipments from Switzerland will attract a 20% VAT charge I suspect.


Mine came for Dublin too so no tax from there (at the moment)if you source one from there.
I love mine and will be wearing it on Sunday to help celebrate St. Patrick's day.

Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deano3 (Dec 28, 2017)

My sarb 035 arrived from switzerland but says came from Salford on royal mail return address, so must go from switzerland to uk then onto me but no addition charges as others have said just ebay price and thats it.

Go for it 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bexlee (Mar 16, 2019)

Received my 017 from here within 5 working days- only paid the Ebay price. Perfect!!


----------



## Diveaddiction (Feb 12, 2019)

Sound advice, thanks for the update... Order placed, Missus is moody, Bank balance is battered, all in a days work I'd say!


----------



## ZeroAlpha (Feb 16, 2019)

Deano3 said:


> You dont its all included apparently someone on here bought one and that was all in.
> I hope so as my sarv 035 on order so will let you know
> 
> Dean
> ...


Yep that was me. SARB033. No VAT on my purchase. Came from Salford weirdly. Seller was based in Switzerland, main company address was Hong Kong.

Likely some shipping jiggery pokery to avoid charges. Came in a week though. No issues whatsoever.

Get it ordered before Brexit as it might all change!!

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

What an interesting watch that is - a nice new-to-me Seiko with a handsome green dial. I suppose this would be classed as a "field watch" and I thought that "diashock" was a Seiko term from the past. I am always learning on the Forum: good luck in acquiring one of those beauties, @Diveaddiction.


----------



## reggie747 (Sep 10, 2013)

Diveaddiction said:


> Whilst making a decision over which Vendor to buy from... (including a few Pre owned pieces now on Ebay for around the £300 mark)
> 
> In the meantime I've ended up buying another SKX to modify oops:


 So, a COMPLETELY different watch then......


----------



## Diveaddiction (Feb 12, 2019)

reggie747 said:


> So, a COMPLETELY different watch then......


 Along with the Alpinist that I ordered today.


----------



## reggie747 (Sep 10, 2013)

Diveaddiction said:


> Along with the Alpinist that I ordered today.


 Much better then :thumbsup:

Mine says "Hello"


----------

